# Prickly Pear Cactus



## Greasy30

When I bought my place in North Central Florida it came with a field full of prickly pear cactus. I spoke with an old famer in the area and he told me the best way to get rid of them was to dig them by hand. I believe I have dug all of them up finally. With all the digging it has left small holes all over my field. I am going to disk under the field and get it ready for next year. My question is, should I spray my field with anything to make sure the cactus are all gone or should I be ok with going forward and disking under the field and re planting it?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## panhandle9400

I am located in the west end of the Oklahoma panhandle here in the fall of the year we have used a product called " grazeon" and it controled the prickley pear and snake weed and also the yucca cactus. Our yucca is like your palmetto just smaller . If you want to speak with a man who will know what to use send me a message and i w3ill give you his number . Been in the spraying business since back in the late 60's.


----------



## scrapiron

Greasy30 said:


> When I bought my place in North Central Florida it came with a field full of prickly pear cactus. I spoke with an old famer in the area and he told me the best way to get rid of them was to dig them by hand. I believe I have dug all of them up finally. With all the digging it has left small holes all over my field. I am going to disk under the field and get it ready for next year. My question is, should I spray my field with anything to make sure the cactus are all gone or should I be ok with going forward and disking under the field and re planting it?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


 I am in WC FL just north of Brooksville.We have been hand digging prickly pear for over 40 years on our farm until last year. I sprayed Remedy and 2 4 d for weed & blackberry control on 30 acre and it wiped out the prickly pear in 90 days.This year we will be spraying another 60 acres with Remedy. It is regestered for use in Fl on cactus as a spot spray in pasture and hay.. We used 1 qt Remedy & 1 qt 2 4 d per acre with a surfactant with 50 gl of water per acre to get good coverage. The only bad thing I have found about Remedy is the price.
Even if you disc it up any cactus pads or roots will start growing again . I have used a turn plow at 10" deep and had them come back up. Just hard to get rid of them things. I have found nothing that will keep them from growing. The only other way I have heard of to kill them is Vista and was told it by a neighbor that used it,it is very slow as in about a year to work.

scrapiron


----------



## Greasy30

Scrapiron,

Did you spot spray or broadcast spay the whole fields? If you broadcast sprayed did it kill pretty much everything and how long did it take for the grass to come back once replanted? Thanks for the info, I am looking into everything and $$$ aspect of it right now to see how much I can afford at this time.


----------



## scrapiron

I was cleaning up a long neglected cow pasture another family member had been using. It was pensacola bahia,weeds,blackberrys, wild cherry and cactus. I broadcast sprayed the entire 30ac. I removed the cows [dry] for 30 days, this spray mix will not even slow down established bahia or bermuda grass. Do not use 2 4 d on less than 1yr old bahia. Remedy is primarily a woody brush killer but does have some effect on some other weeds.The 2 4 d is a broadleaf weed killer. In pastures and hay fields with some cactus, this year we will only spot spray. The big field is part of the field that was sprayed last year and will be sprayed the same way.

scrapiron


----------



## rpmark5

Please give me information on the man who may be able to help us spray to get rid of Yucca cactus in our pastures. We are in Northern new Mexico .


----------



## GeneRector

Howdy! You might call your County Ag Extension Agent and get information on how to get rid of Yucca cactus. They may have some phone numbers for licensed herbicide applicators in your area. Best of luck! Some of those cacti are hard to get rid of. Always, Gene
PS: Where abouts in NM do you live? We had a great vacation in NM a year or so ago!


----------

